# Opinion on frogbit: thumbs up or down?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I like the lily pad look and its pretty roots, thought I'd bounce it off the vets in here for whether or not I should get it or stay away. I've been reading up on it and I understand it's a noxious weed in some parts for good reason...

Thanks...


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

I would give these a thumbs up for sure!! I like the look of the roots and the leaves much better than that of the water lettuce, strictly my opinion though. They do grow fast and will cover the top of your tank in no time. I find thinning them out to be pretty easy in comparison to duck weed and water lettuce. If you want to try some out let me know I should be able to pull some out for you.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with the griz.

I had them for a while, but my angels and uarus grazed on them down to stumps. Only some plants died, but they managed to cover the top of my tank anyway. I got rid of them because the roots were my favourite part. It was cool to have plants coming from the bottom up the top down.

Thumbs up for frogbit!!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

it's a great plant. In outdoor settings in the right climate, all the floating plants (duckweed, water hyacinth, water lettuce, azola, salvinia etc) can become noxious weed, choking the oxygen and light out of the water, especialy in non native habitats. In the aquarium, frogbit is easily controlled and a valuable part of your filtration system.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone - grizadams_7mm thanks for the offer, really appreciate it! OK I'm going to sort out a couple of things with my tank over this weekend and see if I can plunk some in... like you all said I've seen it and I really like the way the roots look...


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice... grizadams_7mm generously donated a bunch to my cause and they look fantastic. The betta took to it immediately; blew a bubble nest around it, it likes to rest in the roots and it seems to have really given it a lot of newfound confidence for whatever reason.

Two big thumbs up for sure


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> Thanks for all the advice... grizadams_7mm generously donated a bunch to my cause and they look fantastic. The betta took to it immediately; blew a bubble nest around it, it likes to rest in the roots and it seems to have really given it a lot of newfound confidence for whatever reason.
> 
> Two big thumbs up for sure


bettas do not care for being exposed. floating plants make them feel more secure.


----------



## plantbrain (May 12, 2010)

I've watched this weed take over several places and a few lakes over the last few years in California, no doubt along the coastal regions in CA, it'll establish and you'll never get rid of it.

It's like mini Water Hyacinth.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

plantbrain said:


> I've watched this weed take over several places and a few lakes over the last few years in California, no doubt along the coastal regions in CA, it'll establish and you'll never get rid of it.
> 
> It's like mini Water Hyacinth.


Yeah... will dispose my trims and cuttings properly! Should be easy to manage in an aquarium.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

plantbrain said:


> I've watched this weed take over several places and a few lakes over the last few years in California, no doubt along the coastal regions in CA, it'll establish and you'll never get rid of it.
> 
> It's like mini Water Hyacinth.


wild enviroments are different than an aquarium. Because of its large size, frogbit is easily controlled in an aquarium. btw, my bristlnose juvies eat the stuff - I'm forever having to top it up


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Arcteryx, can you post a pic? I'm not sure what frogbit looks like! Sounds great!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

BIG THUMBS UP!!! Love love love the roots, very sexy


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Decided it would be quicker to post pix I could find on Google -










The view from above:









Hope that helps! I'll try to take some pix of what I have tomorrow... it's just lights out right now.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty plants.


----------

